# What is Procrastination?



## Always Changing (Jun 16, 2011)

what is procrastination really all about?

To be sure I knew what procrastination meant I went looking for an explanation here on Psychlinks, I couldn't find it so I googled it and found the above. 

and yes it does mean what I thought it meant,    Putting doing something off  essentially.  

If the above article\site is helpful to anyone then cool, if not please feel free to remove it.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 16, 2011)

Outside of the Internet, David Burns' _"Feeling Good"_ books also cover procrastination.

Something else from one of the many books on procrastination:



> "The Procrastinator’s Code"
> 
> _One of the reasons that procrastinators have such a difficult time changing their ways is that they operate under unrealistic assumptions that only perpetuate their delaying. These notions are deeply cherished and tenaciously held, in spite of their creating repeated frustration. We have called them The Procrastinator's Code.
> _
> ...


----------



## bigben70 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just awesome! Thanks for the post Daniel! So many people think that procrastination is just laziness or unwillingness to cooperate (or just poor work ethic). It comes from these maladaptive beliefs - and a subsequent need to control things, by NOT letting them happen. My mom (OCD, smother-mother, controlling, hoarder) is FAMOUS for being what they call a "wet blanket". You use all of your energy getting her to the party and then she shows and up has the most fun and the best time. Why does it have to be so DIFFICULT?!? ha ha.

Thanks for the post. Very enlightening!


----------

